# The PencilDex



## The Omskivar (Dec 5, 2012)

So the other day I was like "Hmm, I haven't named all of the Pokemon off the top of my head in a long time, maybe I should try that again" but I never got around to it (my previous record was about three hours, but that was working around my job at a summer camp where I was running the archery range).  Then I saw this thread and I was like "I can do that.  But I'll do it all on lined paper with a mechanical pencil."

So I named all of the Pokemon from memory and now I'm going to draw them (Formes and all) from memory.

DISCLAIMER: I named them from memory and that's the order I'm drawing them in, so it won't match the Pokedex exactly.  Also, I have to take pictures with my cell phone because I don't have a scanner.  I then text it to my email because I don't have a fancy phone, I have a flip phone that came free with the plan.  Then I tinypic 'em and post them here.  Therefore the image quality is crap.  It's a lot of work but now my meaningless quest will be immortalized forever.

Without further ado, the PencilDex.



Spoiler: 1. Bulbasaur









It's passable, but I never liked Bulbasaur very much anyway.  Never had an enjoyable playthrough with him.





Spoiler: 2. Ivysaur









I hate Ivysaur.  I HATE it.  It's so _meh_





Spoiler: 3. Venusaur









Venusaur I remember pretty well.  I used to love drawing the big plant thing.





Spoiler: 4. Charmander









I am disappoint.  Charmander's face is too tiny.  It bothers





Spoiler: 5. Charmeleon









Static poses are boring.  And I f*cking love Charmeleon.  So I went for badass.





Spoiler: 6. Charizard









See notes for Charmeleon.  I wish it were more detailed, it makes me thing I'm forgetting something.





Spoiler: 7. Squirtle









Squirtle is my all-time favorite Water starter and Kanto starter.  So when I say I'm not happy with this result, I've basically disowned myself.  But it's not as bad as...





Spoiler: 8. Wartortle









Oh God why.  What is that on its hind leg oh god





Spoiler: 9. Blastoise









I was actually quite pleased with this.  He's flexing, if you can't tell.  Stupid cellphone image quality.





Spoiler: 10. Caterpie









This is where I notices that I only had 70 pages in the notebook, four of them were used listing things and front and back that wouldn't be enough for the whole thing with Formes.  So everything got a little smaller and a little more cramped.  That being said, I wasn't too upset with this.





Spoiler: 11. Metapod









Boring Metapod is boring.





Spoiler: 12. Butterfree









One thing I hate is wing patterns on insects.



This is a very time-consuming process.  I'm done up to Sandshrew but it'll take me a while to get the rest of them up.  Sorry for the horrible image quality!


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 5, 2012)

Finished Sandslash and pictured/emailed/uploaded all of them.  Here you go, my five silent threadviewers.


Spoiler: 13. Weedle









It's almost impossible to screw up a Weedle; unfortunately it is also almost impossible to make one look cool





Spoiler: 14. Kakuna









Kakuna is just like Weedle except you can screw it up, which I'm sure I did.  But it looks believable.





Spoiler: 15. Beedrill









Beedrill looks so cool and I know what it looks like and I drew it pretty well but seriously fuck insect wings.  Ugh





Spoiler: 16. Pidgey









Insect wings I guess I can fake easily enough.  Confession time: birds are not my forte.  Wings and feathers and stuff I'm just like, what?  And I can't be arsed to figure out how to do it because I don't doodle birds very often.





Spoiler: 17. Pidgeotto









And because of that, Pidgeotto looks almost exactly like Pidgey.  Colors would seriously help but again can't be arsed





Spoiler: 18. Pidgeot









And just because I didn't want a third pidgey on the page, here's Pidgeot with an apparently broken wing.  Did I mention I can't draw those?





Spoiler: 19. Ratatta









OH GOD
WHAT HAVE I DONE
I'M SO SORRY





Spoiler: 20. Raticate









Nothing much to say here.  The ears bug me





Spoiler: 21. Spearow









More birds.  At least Spearow's wings are funny-looking and easy to remember.





Spoiler: 22. Fearow









I'll be damned how on earth did I do that.  I mean the angle on one of them is impossible but those are wings





Spoiler: 23. Ekans









The only thing I might be missing is a stripe somewhere.  I remember hella details from drawing Ekans.





Spoiler: 24. Arbok









CHAAAA BOK-AH!  That's all.





Spoiler: 25. Pikachu









Believe it or not this is the best Pikachu I have ever drawn.  Even with pictures for reference.





Spoiler: 26. Raichu









And I followed it with the worst Raichu I have ever drawn.  But I suck at Raichu.  The tail and ears are so weird





Spoiler: 27. Sandshrew









I kept trying to draw this one very very small so I could skimp on the details, then catching myself and starting over.  It turned out meh





Spoiler: 28. Sandslash









Same story with this one, though it's a little less complicated.  A bunch of triangles are easier to draw than a bunch of parallel lines and brick patterns



That's all for tonight.  TinyPic has the greatest captchas every by the way


----------



## Superbird (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know why you're trying to discourage yourself by saying they're not good. Even the worst ones, like Raichu, are still very good, especially by my standards. I personally can't wait to see more of these now, because they do look really nice.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a very interesting project. Your drawings are pretty good, so keep them coming.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 6, 2012)

These are actually really  good, for what you've been saying about them. That Fearow is really impressive, especially with the pose.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 6, 2012)

Tee-hee.  Did you see that insipiring thread thanks to yours truly?


----------

